# Solved: Civilization 4, getting MSVCP71.dll error



## Pats1stdown

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought *Civilization 4 *from direct2drive in 2006. And Im getting the message *"can't find MSVCP71.dll is missing*. I have re-installed it and still get the same problem. I have MS Visual C++ 2005 Redistriutable and I think that put MSVCR71.dll in C:\windows\system. I rebooted anmd still getting the same problem.

Can anyone help me with this. Its driving me nuts. I have been and read alot of forums and nothing seems to be working.!!!!!!


----------



## Tanis

If I remember right that particular dll should live in the System32 folder and your not the only person to come across this problem with Civ4.

I had to research this one a while back for a friend of mine and the solution I used was to download the file itself from:

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcp71

stick it in your System32 folder then go to your command prompt and type:

regsvr32 "c:\windows\System32\msvcp71.dll"


----------



## Pats1stdown

I downloaded the msvcp71.dll and placed it into System32. After I went to the command prompt and typed what you told me. I got this message. *C:\regsvr32' is not recognized as an interal or external command, operable program or bath file. *
The message I'm getting is that MSVCR71.dll file is missing.


----------



## Couriant

used the run box instead.

Start > Run> type *
regsvr32 "c:\windows\System32\msvcp71.dll"*

if it happens again, remove the quotation marks.


----------



## Pats1stdown

Ok did that and this is the message i get when I go that: *Loadlibrary("c:\windows\System32\msvcp71.dll")failed- The specified module could not be found*


----------



## Couriant

and that file is indeed in windows\system32 folder?


----------



## Pats1stdown

Instead of putting in the file msvcp71.dll it was missing the msvcr71.dll file and did the same thing regvsr c:\windows\system32\msvcr71.dll and worked ..Thanks guys..


----------

